# How many of you guys use..



## gokartergo (Mar 15, 2007)

Shellawax EEE-Ultra-Shine Paste Wax  Saw it on a video.. It looks nice.. I would have to order it.. Can't find it any  where around here.. Just woundering if it is worth it..???  Thanks


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 15, 2007)

I know the label on the jar calls it "A cut and wax for woodturners" but I don't consider it a wax at all. That labeling is misleading (http://www.ubeaut.com.au/eee.htm).  Actually I use no wax...just CA and linseed oil. Anyway,EEE Ultra-Shine is, from what I can tell, tripoli polishing or buffing compound ground and mixed with a paste. I do use it and like it, but not as a final finish...only for buffing and polishing. They could not call it tripoli so the call it EEE (Triple E). It is produced bu U-Beaut Products in Australia.  They do have another product used by penturners that is a friction polish called Shellawax (http://www.ubeaut.com.au/shell.html). Both products are sold by several suppliers here in the USA. Google EEE Ultrashine and Shellawax and you will find several supplies.
Do a good turn daily!
Don







> _Originally posted by gokartergo_
> <br />Shellawax EEE-Ultra-Shine Paste Wax  Saw it on a video.. It looks nice.. I would have to order it.. Can't find it any  where around here.. Just woundering if it is worth it..???  Thanks


----------



## gokartergo (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a couple of types of friction finsh and a wax finsh..  I did mean how does it work as a polisher.??  Is it worth it..  Or just going down to 1500 sand paper..  Thanks


----------



## Russb (Mar 15, 2007)

Don described the product very good. I don't use it on pens, but do use it on small, under 6" turning projects. I usually use the EEE first because of its fine abrasive follwed by the Shellawax. If you desire the Shellawax can be used without the EEE. I don't use it on pens because it will not last long, like other friction polishes.


----------



## gokartergo (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe I shouldn't of put this ?? in the finsh forum..  I didn't mean to use it as a finsh.. But as a polisher..  Before the finsh..  So it works good for what it is supposed to do???


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 15, 2007)

EEE is a terrific product. Its basically a paste sandpaper mixed with what I think is some kinda oil. It has saved me quite a few times when I screw up a CA finish. A 25 dollar jar will last a long long time. I wish they had a similar product made with white diamond.


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 15, 2007)

ps.  From my experience, and eye sight,  the EEE seems to give me the same gloss as about 3600 Micro Mesh.


----------



## Lathemaster (Mar 15, 2007)

One more thought - I have recently begun experimenting with non-wood turning - acrylics and inlace and such - I can sand all the way to 12000 MM and there will still be a missing - "Pop" to the finish - if I MM to say 3600 then use EEE - i do it twice - a little OCB - the complete with Renaissance Wax for finger print protection - the finish is not only smooth but the gloss just pops out and the depth increases.

My 2 cents 

Each must find his or her own path. Finishing like golf can never be mastered but it can be learned.

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## Rmartin (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a jar of it. It will cut sanding quite a bit. It will also darken some woods. One jar will probably last a lifetime.


----------



## gokartergo (Mar 15, 2007)

The video I saw said.. if you use 1200 sand paper it will finsh it to 2400. If you use 1500 sand paper it will finsh it to 3000. So It basicaly says it will double the amount that the sand paper does.. And from what I am getting from you guys it does what it says.. Guess I'll get a jar...  Thanks  again..


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 15, 2007)

I use EEE Ultra Shine on my CA finish and not on the wood. I sand wood to 600 then MM 1500-12000, then apply the CA/Boiled Linseed Oil finish then I MM 1500 to 6000, then use EEE or tripoli bar, then white diamond, then HUT Ultra Gloss Plastic Polish the top it off with TSW. I often buff on buffing wheels and in that case I use the tripoli bar. Hope this helps. No friction polish for me, except on non pen tuirnings that don't get handled much. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by gokartergo_
> <br />The video I saw said.. if you use 1200 sand paper it will finsh it to 2400. If you use 1500 sand paper it will finsh it to 3000. So It basicaly says it will double the amount that the sand paper does.. And from what I am getting from you guys it does what it says.. Guess I'll get a jar...  Thanks  again..


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 15, 2007)

works well and is a good base!


----------

